# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ >  Ինչո՞ւ ենք վախենում ուրիշների կարծիքներից

## Werning

Ինձ շատ է հետաքրքրում այն, թե ինչու են շատերը վախենում ուրիշների կարծիքներից: Շատերը դեմ են գնում իրենց սրտին, նույնիսկ իրենց  վախենալով նրանից, թե ինչ կմտածեն կամ կխոսեն իր մասին: 
     Շատ եմ հանդիպել այպիսի իրավիճակների, երբ կամ աղջիկը կամ տղան մտածելով , թե ինչ կմտածեն իրենց մասին երբ տեսնեն իրենց միասին, ստիպված խզում են բոլոր կապերը: Վերջիվերջո պետք է հասկանալ, որ եթե սիրում ես, ապա չպետք է վախենալ, պետք է պայքարել:  Եվ ավելացնեմ վերջում, որ միայն երկուսն են՝ աղջիկը և տղան, պատասխանատու սիրո առջև: :Think:   :Think:   :Think:

----------


## Narinfinity

Այո , դա էլ կա , և մնացածը :
Այս կյանքում այնքան քաջություն է պետք , որ մենք չգիտենք որտեղից գտնենք,
Սակայն այս մասին մտքերով հանդարտ , թե մի քիչ հաղթենք , էտ է քաջ ենք մենք , և ունենք մեծ կամք ...

Մեր փրկությունը մեր փրկելու մեջ է ,
Մեր քաջ սրտերը ` սիրող սրտերում ...  :Smile:

----------


## Գեվորգ

> Ինձ շատ է հետաքրքրում այն, թե ինչու են շատերը վախենում ուրիշների կարծիքներից: Շատերը դեմ են գնում իրենց սրտին, նույնիսկ իրենց  վախենալով նրանից, թե ինչ կմտածեն կամ կխոսեն իր մասին: 
>      Շատ եմ հանդիպել այպիսի իրավիճակների, երբ կամ աղջիկը կամ տղան մտածելով , թե ինչ կմտածեն իրենց մասին երբ տեսնեն իրենց միասին, ստիպված խզում են բոլոր կապերը........



ինչ անե՞նք, *հայկական բարոյականություն ա*,   մարդը  շատ ա կախված այլ կարծիքներից,, միայն ուժեղները կարող են  շարժվել  հոսանքին  հակառակ:

----------


## Werning

Ասեմ ավելին, իմ կարծիքով մենք՝ մարդիկս, այնքան ենք հեռացել մեզանից, որ ել մեզանով չենք ել ապրում: Ես կասեի ապրում ենք ուրիշների համար, ուրիշների համար: Ցավոք շատ-շատ են այն դեպքերը, երբ անում ես այն ինչ քեզ դուր չի գալիս զուտ նրա համար, որ ինչ-որ մեկին զարմացնես կամ ել ասենք ուրախացնես: Ախր ինչո՞ւ: Փոխանակ ներդաշնակ ապրելու մեզ հետ, մեր համար, ապրում ենք ուրիշների ցանկության, կարծիքների հիման վրա և գնալով հեռանում: 
Ես կարդացել եմ մի գրքում, որտեղ ասված է, որ ամեն մարդ կատարյալ է բնածին, ուղղակի մնում է նրան գտնելու դեպի իր սիրտը տանող ուղին, որից մենք հեռանում ենք ծնված օրից: Այ օրինակ խանութում ինչ-որ մեկը երգում է և նրան մայրը կամ ել ուրիշ մեկը նկատողություն է անում, ասելով՝ ամոթ է, և դրանով մենք զրկում ենք իր կյանքի երգը երգելուց, չէ որ ամեն մարդ երգում է յուրովի: Ի՞նչ կասեք:

----------


## Hasik

Կարծում եմ մեր ժամանակաշրջանին շատ բնորոշ իրավիճակ է:Ինձ շատ ծանոթ է այդ երևույթը, և կարծում եմ դա զուտ հայկական կոմպլեքսավորվածություն է: Չնայած ասեմ որ տղաների մոտ դա ավելի նկատելի է, երբեմն աղջիկները  հանուն իրենց հարմարավետության ու պահի զգացմունքների անում են այն ինչ իրենց հարմար է, հաշվի չնստելով շրջապատի կարծիքի հետ: Ես գտնում եմ, որ պետք է հասարակության կարծիքը հաշվի առնել, բայց կան որոշ չափանիշներ:Օֆ, ինչ վատ է աշխատանքի վայրից նման հետաքրքիր թեմայի մասին մտքերդ շարադրել, անընդհատ խանգարում են: :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինձ բացարձակապես ոչ ոքի կարծիքը չի հետաքրքրում: Առաջ գոնե ծնողներիս ու մտերիմներիս հետ հաշվի էի նստում, իսկ հիմա՝ բացարձակապես: Ինչ-որ մեկի ասածը կարող է ստիպել ինձ մտածել, որևէ եխրակացության հանգել, բայց ոչ մի դեպքում չեմ վախենում ուրիշների կարծիքներից:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ես էլ բոլորովին չեմ վախենում ուրիշների կարծիքներից։ Միշտ անում եմ այն, ինչ ճիշտ եմ համարում՝ անկախ նրանից, թե ով ինչ կասի։ Խոսքս հարազատների մասին չէ. նրանց կարծիքը սովորաբար հաշվի եմ առնում, մի կողմից էլ բախտս բերել է, որ ընտանիքիս անդամների կարծիքը շատ հազվադեպ է իմ կարծիքին հակառակ լինում։ 
Չեմ կարող ասել, թե բացարձակապես թքած ունեմ, թե իմ մասին ինչ կմտածեն ուրիշները, և ոչ մի դեպքում չեմ հավատաա, եթե որևէ մեկն ասի, որ իր համար բացարձակապես միևնույն է։ Ոչ, այդպես լինել չի կարող։ Պարզապես մեզ համար կարող են այդ կարծիքները այնքան փոքր նշանակություն ունենալ, որ մենք դրանք հաշվի չառնենք, այսինքն՝ շարժվենք մեր ուզածով, մեր իմացածով։ Ես այդպես էլ անում եմ։  :Wink:

----------


## Werning

Ինձ շատ զայրացնում են այն մարդիկ, ովքեր իրենց քիթը խոթում են ամեն տեղ կամ ել իրենց աչքի գերանը չտեսնելով ուրիշի աչքի չոփից են խոսում: Հերիքա ինչ-որ բան անես ու միանգամից հազար բան կսկսեն խոսալ սրա նրա մասին: Ոնց որ ծնված լինեն բոլորին քննադատելու համար:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լիովին համաձայն եմ: Դրա համար էլ արհմարհում եմ բոլոր կարծիքները:

----------


## Werning

Դա ելք է, սակայն լուծում չէ:

----------


## Chuk

Չեմ թաքցնում, որ շրջապատի կարծիքը իմ համար բավական մեծ նշանակություն ունի, բայց երբեք ուղեցույց չի եղել:

----------


## Anuk

Հասարակության կարծիքի վրա թքած ունենալը այդքան էլ հեշտ չէ, որքան կարելի է տպել մատների ծայրով և ոչ էլ ճիշտ է: Այդ կարծիքը հաճախ պարզապես բարոյական նորմ է արտահայտում (խոսքս աջ ու ձախ բանբասող պնակաբերանների մասին չէ): Եթե փորձում ես փոքրիշատե «ճիշտ» ապրել, ապա անհանգստանալու էլ քիչ բան է մնում, իսկ նախկինում ստեղծածդ համբավն էլ ի օգուտ (կամ վնաս) է խոսում: 
   Երբեք հարևանների համար չեմ ապրել...ինչ անում եմ ինձ համար եմ անում, քանի որ, եթե մի սխալ անես մարդիկ չեն վարանի քեզ քարկոծել, բայց թե էդ սխալը չանես ոչ ոք չի շտապի ճակատդ համբուրել ու վերջում դու ես, որ լինում ես կամ ոչ դժբախտ: Ես միշտ լսում եմ բոլոր խորհուրդները ու անում էնպես, ինչպես ճիշտ եմ համարում:

----------


## Werning

Խոսքը նրանում չէ, թե մի լսեք շրջապատի մարդկանց կարծիքները, այլ նրանում, որ պետք չէ դրանից շատ կախված լինել, նրա մասին, որ պետք է ապրել այպես, ինչպես քեզ է դուր գալիս(Նորմայի սահմաններում ), պետք է ամենքս երգենք մեր կյանքի երգը, անկախ նրանից թե ինչպիսին է այն և ի վերջո, որ ամենակարևորն է, պետք է սկսենք ապրել Սրտով, այնինչ շատերս մոռացել ենք դրա մասին և ապրում ենք Գլխով: Ամեն ինչ փորձում ենք մտածել, չափել, փոխել, բայց ինչու՞: Իմ կարծիքով բնությունը շատ ավելի խելոք է քան մենք նրա մասին կածում ենք: Ամենքս պետք է մեզ տրված ուղիով քայլենք, այլ ոչ թե այն, ինչ մեզ հրամցնում են կողքից:

----------


## Գեվորգ

*ՔՆՆԱԴԱՏԵԼՆ ԱՄԵՆԱՀԵՇՏ ԲԱՆՆ Է*
Մարդկանց մեծ մասը ապրում է հարազատների, ընկերների, հասարակության ուժեղ ազդեցության տակ, այնքան ուժեղ,  որ չի կարողանում ապրել սեփական կյանքով ու վախենալով քննադատությունից՝ ինքն իրեն հավատարիմ մնալ:

Շատերն , օրինակ, ամուսնանալիս սխալ ընտրություն են անում ու ողջ կյանքում մնում են դժբախտ ու չբավարարված, քանի որ վախենում են, թե իրենց կդատապարտեն, եթե փորձեն սխալն ուղղել: Ով ծանոթ է վախի այս դրսեվորմանը, գիտի թե ինչ անուղղելի վնաս է այն հասցնում՝ խախտելով պատվասիրական ձգտումները ու ոչնչացնելով կյանքում  ինչ-որ բանի հասնելու ամենայն ցանկություն:

Շատերը թույլ են տալիս հարազատներին խորտակել իրենց կյանքը, որոնք առհամարում են նրանց դատողությունները պարքի զգացումի մասին, որոնք իսկապես  համարյա ոչինչ չարժեն .
*Պատվի զգացումը բոլորովին էլ չի ակնկալում, որ կարելի է թույլ տալ ուրիշներին ոչնոչացնել մեր պատվասիրական ձգտումնեն ու պլանները, ինչպես նաեվ զրկել մեզ մեր սեփական կյանքի ու ինքներս մեզ հավատարիմ մնալու իրավունքից:*

Շատերը չեն օգտագործում իրենց տաղանդավոր ընդունակությունները, որովհետեվ վախենում են անհաջողության դեպքում  կշտամբվելուց:Ամեն ինչ պարզ է: *Քննադատության հանդեպ վախը գերազանցել է հաջողության հասնելուցանկությունը:*

Շատերն իրենց առջեվ բարձր նպատակներ չեն է դնում, նույիսկ արհամարում են կարիերայի ընտրությունը՝ վախենալով որ բարեկամները կամ *«*ընկերները*»* կասեն «առաջ մի՛ընկիր» կամ « մի՛տարբերվիր»:

*ԲԱՑ ՄԻ ԹՈՂ ՔՈ ՀՆԱՐԱՎՈՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԸ:*

*ՀԱՋՈՂՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ԱՐԴԱՐԱՆԱԼՈՒ ԿԱՐԻՔ ՉՈՒՆԻ:
ԱՆՀԱՋՈՂՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ՈՉ ՄԻ ԱՐԴԱՐԱՑՈՒՄ ՉՈՒՆԻ:*

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ինձ շատ է հետաքրքրում այն, թե ինչու են շատերը վախենում ուրիշների կարծիքներից: Շատերը դեմ են գնում իրենց սրտին, նույնիսկ իրենց վախենալով նրանից, թե ինչ կմտածեն կամ կխոսեն իր մասին: 
> Շատ եմ հանդիպել այպիսի իրավիճակների, երբ կամ աղջիկը կամ տղան մտածելով , թե ինչ կմտածեն իրենց մասին երբ տեսնեն իրենց միասին, ստիպված խզում են բոլոր կապերը: Վերջիվերջո պետք է հասկանալ, որ եթե սիրում ես, ապա չպետք է վախենալ, պետք է պայքարել: Եվ ավելացնեմ վերջում, որ միայն երկուսն են՝ աղջիկը և տղան, պատասխանատու սիրո առջև:


Իմ տեսակետը գուցեեւ մի փոքր տարբերվի այստեղ ձեւավորված հավաքան ըմբոստ կարծիքից, բայց փորձեք ճիշ ընկալել ինձ :Wink:  

Պայքարել պետք է, բնականաբար, բայց սերը միակ բանը չէ, որի համար մարդիկ պայքարում են: Նախասիրության խնդիր է, կարելի է պայքարել նաեւ բարի համբավի, սոցիալական դիրքի, ծնողների, ընկերների, արժեք ներկայացնող այլ մարդկանց  հարգանքը պահպանելու, հայելու մեջ մաքուր երեսով նայելու իրավունքը վաստակելու համար եւ այլն.. Շատ բաներ կան, որոնց համար իրոք արժե պայքարել, այդ թվում նաեւ՝ սիրո: Ու շատ դեպքերում երկու իրարամերժ արժեքներ են իրար բախվում, ու դու պետք է ընտրես որի համար ես պայքարում: Ընդհանրացնել պետք չի... Ես կխրախուսեի, եթե կոնկրետ օրինակներ բերվեին ու կոնկրետ օրինակների վրա քննարկվեր՝ այ, տեսնես էստեղ ո՞ր արժեքն է գերակա: Թե չէ, էրեխեք, ընկել ենք տեսությունների հետեւից... մի տեսակ շատ ենք «փիլիսոփայում», թե՞ չէ :Wink:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Հասարակության կարծիքի վրա թքած ունենալը այդքան էլ հեշտ չէ, որքան կարելի է տպել մատների ծայրով և ոչ էլ ճիշտ է: Այդ կարծիքը հաճախ պարզապես բարոյական նորմ է արտահայտում (խոսքս աջ ու ձախ բանբասող պնակաբերանների մասին չէ): Եթե փորձում ես փոքրիշատե «ճիշտ» ապրել, ապա անհանգստանալու էլ քիչ բան է մնում, իսկ նախկինում ստեղծածդ համբավն էլ ի օգուտ (կամ վնաս) է խոսում: 
> Երբեք հարևանների համար չեմ ապրել...ինչ անում եմ ինձ համար եմ անում, քանի որ, եթե մի սխալ անես մարդիկ չեն վարանի քեզ քարկոծել, բայց թե էդ սխալը չանես ոչ ոք չի շտապի ճակատդ համբուրել ու վերջում դու ես, որ լինում ես կամ ոչ դժբախտ: Ես միշտ լսում եմ բոլոր խորհուրդները ու անում էնպես, ինչպես ճիշտ եմ համարում:


Հրաշալի է :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Լիովին համաձայն եմ: Դրա համար էլ արհմարհում եմ բոլոր կարծիքները:


Կարծում եմ՝ փոքր-ինչ խորամանկում ես... :Wink:

----------


## Werning

Այստեղ բոլորն էլ իրենց կարծիքն ունեն, որ բոլորս ել հարգում ենք: Ասեմ սենց, օրինակներ բերելու որ լինեմ ցավոք շատ կլինեն, համ ել օրինակ բերելու կարիք չկա: Ներիր ինձ, սակայն արի քեզ վրա վերցրու, այնպես չի եղել որ մի բան շատ ես ուզեցել անել, սակայն սկսել ես մտածել, թե ինչ կասեն քո մասնին կողքից, ընկերներդ, շրջապատդ ը այլոք և հրաժարվել այդ մտքից: Կամ էլ ուզեցել ես անել այս կերպ, քեզ հազար կողմից սկսել են ուղղել, ասել, որ սենց անես, նենց անես և դու ստիպված համաձայնվել ես: ՈՒ այստեղ մի հարց, ինչու՞, դուրս եկավ, որ դու արեցիր, թե ուզում էիր անել, բայց եղավ ուրիշների ցանկությամբ: Ամեն բան դու արա, եթե սխալ կլինի ոչինչ, եթե լավ չի ստացվի էլի ոչինչ: Բայց երկրորդ անգամ դու սխալը չես կրկնի, կլինես ավելի հմուտ: Վերջիվերջո վատը սխալվելու մեջ չէ այլ նույն սխալը կրկնելու: Իր կյանքում մարդ համարվելով սոցիալական էակ, շատ է ապրում և կոպիտ ասած ենթարկվում ուրիշների կամքին, որը իմ կարծիքով ճիշտ չէ:
Շարունակելի

----------


## Վարպետ

> Այստեղ բոլորն էլ իրենց կարծիքն ունեն, որ բոլորս ել հարգում ենք: Ասեմ սենց, օրինակներ բերելու որ լինեմ ցավոք շատ կլինեն, համ ել օրինակ բերելու կարիք չկա: Ներիր ինձ, սակայն արի քեզ վրա վերցրու, այնպես չի եղել որ մի բան շատ ես ուզեցել անել, սակայն սկսել ես մտածել, թե ինչ կասեն քո մասնին կողքից, ընկերներդ, շրջապատդ ը այլոք և հրաժարվել այդ մտքից: Կամ էլ ուզեցել ես անել այս կերպ, քեզ հազար կողմից սկսել են ուղղել, ասել, որ սենց անես, նենց անես և դու ստիպված համաձայնվել ես: ՈՒ այստեղ մի հարց, ինչու՞, դուրս եկավ, որ դու արեցիր, թե ուզում էիր անել, բայց եղավ ուրիշների ցանկությամբ: Ամեն բան դու արա, եթե սխալ կլինի ոչինչ, եթե լավ չի ստացվի էլի ոչինչ: Բայց երկրորդ անգամ դու սխալը չես կրկնի, կլինես ավելի հմուտ: Վերջիվերջո վատը սխալվելու մեջ չէ այլ նույն սխալը կրկնելու: Իր կյանքում մարդ համարվելով սոցիալական էակ, շատ է ապրում և կոպիտ ասած ենթարկվում ուրիշների կամքին, որը իմ կարծիքով ճիշտ չէ:
> Շարունակելի


Ես ունեմ մի շատ ցավալի օրինակ: Իրավիճակն էսպիսին էր... Զգացմունքներս ուզում էին մի բան, գիտակցությունս այլ բան, ընկերներս, ընտանիքս լրիվ երրորդ կերպ էին  արձագանքում: Անկեղծ ասած` ես տրվեցի ընտանիքիս ու ընկերներիս հորդորներին, մասամբ նաեւ` գիտակցությանս: Հիմա գիտակցում եմ, թե ինչ սարսափելի կլիներ, եթե ես այդպես չվարվեի :Smile:  
Կարծիքս հետեւյալն է. Սերը կատարյալ է ներդաշնակության մեջ. Փոքր-ինչ շեղում` էական անդառնալի փոփոխություններ են տեղի ունենում, որոնք աստիճանաբար վերածվում են բավական լուրջ խնդիրների: 

Ես երկու անգամ ամուսնացել եմ, երեք երեխա ունեմ, երկու անգամ իմ հետ կապված սիրո պատմություն է եղել, երբ փորձ է արվել ինքնասպանության, 7-8 անգամ, դարձյալ իմ հետ կապված սիրո պատմությունների շրջանակներում, մարդիկ հիվանդանոց են ընկել, ընկերներ եմ կորցրել, իմ դեմ մահափորձ է եղել, լի~քը սիրել ու սիրվել եմ, մի 5 հատորի կհերիքացնի, ավելի շատ սխալներ եմ արել, աններելի սխալներ, մազեր եմ սպիտակցրել.. իմ, ուրիշների :Jpit:  Պատկերացում չունես անգամ, թե որքան իրավունք ունեմ ես այս ամենի մասին խոսելու ու պնդելու, որ ավելի իմաստուն եմ այս առումով, քան շատ-շատերը:

Եթե որեւէ մեկն արհամարհում է շրջապատի կարծիքները, ապա կամ ուղղակի դմբո պոֆիգիստ է, կամ պարզապես, կոպիտ հայերենով ասած` չի "ռաստվել" դեռ երբեւէ:

Ես այպես եմ մտածում:

----------


## Werning

> Ես ունեմ մի շատ ցավալի օրինակ: Իրավիճակն էսպիսին էր... Զգացմունքներս ուզում էին մի բան, գիտակցությունս այլ բան, ընկերներս, ընտանիքս լրիվ երրորդ կերպ էին  արձագանքում: Անկեղծ ասած` ես տրվեցի ընտանիքիս ու ընկերներիս հորդորներին, մասամբ նաեւ` գիտակցությանս: Հիմա գիտակցում եմ, թե ինչ սարսափելի կլիներ, եթե ես այդպես չվարվեի 
> Կարծիքս հետեւյալն է. Սերը կատարյալ է ներդաշնակության մեջ. Փոքր-ինչ շեղում` էական անդառնալի փոփոխություններ են տեղի ունենում, որոնք աստիճանաբար վերածվում են բավական լուրջ խնդիրների: 
> 
> Ես երկու անգամ ամուսնացել եմ, երեք երեխա ունեմ, երկու անգամ իմ հետ կապված սիրո պատմություն է եղել, երբ փորձ է արվել ինքնասպանության, 7-8 անգամ, դարձյալ իմ հետ կապված սիրո պատմությունների շրջանակներում, մարդիկ հիվանդանոց են ընկել, ընկերներ եմ կորցրել, իմ դեմ մահափորձ է եղել, լի~քը սիրել ու սիրվել եմ, մի 5 հատորի կհերիքացնի, ավելի շատ սխալներ եմ արել, աններելի սխալներ, մազեր եմ սպիտակցրել.. իմ, ուրիշների Պատկերացում չունես անգամ, թե որքան իրավունք ունեմ ես այս ամենի մասին խոսելու ու պնդելու, որ ավելի իմաստուն եմ այս առումով, քան շատ-շատերը:
> 
> Եթե որեւէ մեկն արհամարհում է շրջապատի կարծիքները, ապա կամ ուղղակի դմբո պոֆիգիստ է, կամ պարզապես, կոպիտ հայերենով ասած` չի "ռաստվել" դեռ երբեւէ:
> 
> Ես այպես եմ մտածում:


Այո, դու շատուշատերից ավելի փորձ, գուցե և դառը փորձ ունես, բայցի ինչ գիտես թե ինչ կլիներ եթե չլսեիր նրանց, այլ անեիր քո ուզածը, միգուցե շատ բաներ այլ կերպ կընթանային, շատ բաներ չէին լինի: Այ տես հենց քո բերած օրինակի վրա դու քո ընտրած ուղին թողեցիր, ուրիշի առաջարկածով գնացիր ու....... լավ չեղավ:
Վարպետ ջան ես չեմ ասում, որ պետք է աջ ու ձախ թքած ունենալով առաջ շարժվել, ոչ, սակայն կախված լինել , ոչչչչչչչ:
Մի բան ել ասեմ, մի շատ լավ գիրք կա, իրոք շատ լավնա, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս կարդա, և մյուսները ևս թող կարդան «Робин Шарма - Святой, Серфингист и Директор»
Այստեղ ասվումա, որ կյանքը դա դպրոց է: Ամեն մարդ ունիկալ է, միանաման մարդիկ չկան, խոսքս միաձվանի երկվորյակների մասի չէ, նրանք բացառություն են, և ամեն մարդ այդ դպրոցում պետք է սովորի իր դասերը այլ ոչ ուրիշի: 
Եթե մենք այս պահին չենք սովորում մեզ հրամցրած դասը, ապա տեղից չենք շարժվում, ստիպված ենք լինում կրկնելու, լրացնելու բաց թողնվածը, սակայն այս անգամ ավելի խիստ է լինում դասը, ավելի դաժան: Այսպես շարունակվում է այնքան, քանի չյուրացնենք այն: Եվ մարդիկ տարբերվում են հենց նրանով, թե իրենց կյանքի ընթացքում ինչքան բան են սովորել, ինչքանն օգուտ են քաղել: 
 Միգուցե հենց դա է եղել պատճառը քեզ հետ կատարվածների, որ դու չես նկատել, չես սովորել դասը և ստիպված ամեն անգամ ավելի ծանր է եղել քեզ համար կրկնելը և եթե սովորել ես ապա վերջ, սպասիր նորին, եթե ոչ, ապա նորից է կրկնվելու:
Շարունակելի.... :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իմ կյանքում եղել է օրինակ, բայց սիրային պատմություն չէ: Երկրորդ կուրսում ես ըմբոստացել էի համարյա ամբողջ կուրսի դեմ ու մի հոգու էի պաշտպանում (կարևոր չի, թե ում): Իմ մասին ինչ ասես ասում էին: Թվում էր, թե ամեն ինչ հանդարտվեց, բայց վերջերս հին վեճերը նորից ջրի երես են դուրս եկել: Ահավոր ծանր ժամանակաշրջան է ինձ համար: Եթե ես 1,5 տարի առաջ հետևեի  մեծամասնության կարծիքին, այսօր այս վեճերը չէին լինի, և շատ հանգիստ կլինեին նյարդերս: Մի՞թե ձեզ թվում է, թե ես զղջում եմ: Ամենևի՛ն: Ես գոհ եմ իմ արածից ու իրոք թքած ունեմ մյուսների վրա:
Այսպիսի օրինակները շատ են, երբ մեծամասնության կարծիքին դեմ գնալով մենակ եմ մնացել, ինչ-որ տեղ նաև տանջվել: Բայց ես չեմ դժգոհում: Կարևորը՝ ես հետևում եմ իմ սկզբունքներին, և սխալվելիս միայն ինձ եմ մեղադրում:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Միգուցե հենց դա է եղել պատճառը քեզ հետ կատարվածների, որ դու չես նկատել, չես սովորել դասը և ստիպված ամեն անգամ ավելի ծանր է եղել քեզ համար կրկնելը


Ոչ  :Bye:

----------


## Werning

Արածի համար չեն փոշմանում, չարածի համար են փոշմանում: Իսկ դեմ գնալ շատերին, դա խիզախություն է: Ապրես Բյուրակն:

----------


## Մասսագետ

որովհետև մերը չունենք:  :LOL:

----------


## Գեվորգ

> Եթե որեւէ մեկն արհամարհում է շրջապատի կարծիքները, ապա կամ ուղղակի դմբո պոֆիգիստ է, կամ պարզապես, կոպիտ հայերենով ասած` չի "*ռաստվել*" դեռ երբեւէ:
> 
> Ես այպես եմ մտածում:




Հա՛; խելոք բաներ ես ասում :Wink: 

_ ... չի "ռաստվել"_ ...  :Hands Up:   :LOL:

----------


## Մասսագետ

պոֆիգիստ բնականաբար: դմբո՞, հակառակը:

----------

Rhayader (15.09.2010)

----------


## Լէգնա

Կներեք,բայց այս թեման կարծում եմ հոգեբանություն պետք է գնա :Smile:

----------


## John

Ինձ համար դժվար է հաշվի չառնել ուրիշների կարծիքները,բայց եթե լուրջ հարց լինի,թքած կունենամ կողմնակի անձանց կարծիքների վրա,եթե հաստատ իմանամ,որ ճիշտ եմ վարվում։

----------


## Բելկա

> Ինձ շատ զայրացնում են այն մարդիկ, ովքեր իրենց քիթը խոթում են ամեն տեղ կամ ել իրենց աչքի գերանը չտեսնելով ուրիշի աչքի չոփից են խոսում: Հերիքա ինչ-որ բան անես ու միանգամից հազար բան կսկսեն խոսալ սրա նրա մասին: Ոնց որ ծնված լինեն բոլորին քննադատելու համար:


Համաձայն եմ այդպես վարվում են  մանավանդ  հարեվանները,նստելով  շենքի  այսպես    կոչված  տաղավարում  քնարկում են սրա-նրա կյանքը:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էս քանի օրը Արամայիս Սահակյանի բանաստեղծություններն էի կարդում, մի բանաստեղծության հանդիպեցի, որն անմիջապես էս թեման հիշեցրեց.  

Այնքան չենք կապված հարազատներին,
Որքան կապված ենք մենք ուրիշներին։
Եվ ինչ էլ անենք, մի հարց ունենք լոկ.
«Իսկ ուրիշները ի՞նչ կասեն արդյոք»։
Նրանք խելո՜ք են, բա՜րձր, երջանի՜կ,
Մեզնից ճաշակո՜վ, մեզնից գեղեցի՜կ...
Լոկ մի գաղտնիք կա այստեղ հասարակ,
Որ նույնն են խորհում մեր մասին նրանք...
 :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

Ես ինքս ինձ խաբելով կարծում էի, որ չի հետաքրքրում ուրիշի կարծիքը, սակայն իրականում այդպես չէ։ Հիմա էլ ուրիշ խնդիրա, չեմ հասկանում երբ են մարդիկ կատակ անում, իսկ երբ լուրջ խոսում, մեկ ասելով, որ լավն եմ, մեկ էլ որ վատն եմ։ Բան չեմ հասկանում  :Sad:  Ուղիղ մարդիկ էլ էնքան քիչ են, բացի դրանից, լիքը մարդ կա, որոնց կարծիքի վրա պարզապես թքած ունեմ, բայց կան մարդիկ որոնց կարծիքի վրա էլ թքած ունեմ, բայց լսում եմ ու հետո փոխվում։  Բայց հաստատ ոչ ոքի կարծիքից չեմ վախենում։

----------


## Bonita

Երբեք չեմ վախեցել ինչ- որ մեկի կարծիքից,բայց…էն մարդկանց,ում ես հարգում ու սիրում եմ,նրանց կարծիքը միշտ ինձ համար կարևոր  է եղել :Ok:  …չնայած երբեմն միայն դեմքի արտահայտությունն էլ է բավական շատ բան հասկանալու համար :Wink:  …ԶԶվում եմ կեղծավոր մարդկանցից …

----------


## sh_joy

> Հիմա էլ ուրիշ խնդիրա, չեմ հասկանում երբ են մարդիկ կատակ անում, իսկ երբ լուրջ խոսում, մեկ ասելով, որ լավն եմ, մեկ էլ որ վատն եմ։ Բան չեմ հասկանում


Իսկ որ հասկանաս ի՞նչ: Եթե լավն ես, առխայնանալու ես, եթե վատն ես, փորձես լավը դառնա՞լ:  :Think:  
Միշտ ել կարելի  ա (պետք ա ձգտել) ավելի լավը լինել:  :Smile:

----------


## otar

ինձ էլ ոչ ոքի կարծիքը չեր հետաքրքրում բայց երբեմն պետք է լսել հարազատներին, երբ նրանք իրենց բացասական կարծիքն են հայտնում քո սիրած անձնաորության մասին... միգուցե նրանք ճի՞շտ են  :Shok:    բայց սա լրիվ ուրիշ թեմա է....
հասարակության առումով... այո~, հասարակությունը հիվանդ է... անբուժելի հիվանդությամբ, որ կոչվում է Հայկական Մտածելակերպ... ոչ ոչ...  մի մտածեք ես էլ եմ հայ... ու շատ դեպքերում սիրումեմ հայկական... *որոշ*  ծեսերը, ավանդույթները....  բայց ոչ այն բարքերը, որոնց պատճառով  սիրող զույգից բացի մնացաց բոլորը պիտի որոշեն, նրանք ՍԱԶՈւՄ են իրար, թե ոչ ( ի դեպ ասեմ որ այս արտահատությունը չեմ սիրում քանզի համարում եմ որ սազում են ոչ թե արտաքնապես այլ հոգեպես և դա է կարևոր հետագա միացյալ կյանքի համար ) ... Աղջիկը լավ աղջիկա վատ աղջիկա, տղեն կարգին տղա ա կարգին տղա չի ովա եղել իրանց քուչում  ... Աղջիկը եթե մի հատ ընգեր արդեն ունեցելա ովա եղել եդ ընգերը.... ու պետք ա հիմիկվա ըՆգերը իրան տենա թե չե հԸը~~Ը ինչե~ր կասեն...  ես շատ հարգում ու սիրումեմ իմ ազգը, նրա սովորույթները, ինչ-որ տեղ նաև բնավորությունը հայերի... ուղղակի ատումեմ հայկական ԲԱՄԲԱՍԿՈՏՈւԹՅՈւՆը որի պատճառով մարդիկ կորցնում են իրենց միակ ԵՐՋԱՆԿՈւԹՅՈւՆՆ ու ՍԵՐը ( վերջիններս վեհ հասկացողուտյուններ են որոնք ինչ-որ  ՓՈւՉ  սահմաններ չեն ճանաչում! ) 

*Վերջ*

----------


## Lider2006

Չեք նկատել որ ամեն արարքից հետո մտացմ ենք տե ինչ պիտի ասենք ետե ուրիշները մեր արարքի մասին վատ կարցիկ կազմեն տե ինչ բացատրուտյուն պիտի տանք:  
Որովհետև վախենում ենք որ մեր մասին վատ կարցիք կազմեն: :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լինում է նաև այնպես, որ արտաքուստ դրական կարծիք են հայտնում, ժպտում երեսիդ, բայց հետո սկսում երջանկությունդ քանդել... Ու դրանից ոչ մի օգուտ չունեն, բայց չգիտես, թե ինչու են անում: Կամ էլ ուզում են երջանկությունդ "գողանալ", բայց արդյունքում ոչ դու ես երջանիկ լինում, ոչ էլ բամբասկոտը  :Sad:

----------


## Նարեկ

Կարծում եմ, մեկը հաշվի չի առնում այլոց կարծիքները այն ժամանակ, երբ դրանք վերաբերում են մի բանի, ինչում նա իրեն համարում է օրիգինալ, համենայն դեպս կարծիք հայտնողի համեմատ:
Օրինակ, ես կարող եմ համաձայնվել եթե քննադատում են իմ հագուստը, սանրվածքը կամ գրածս պատմվածքը օրինակ: Բայց ես ոչ մի դեպքում հաշվի չեմ առնի կարծիքներ օրինակ իմ երաժշտական ճաշակի վերաբերյալ, չեմ կարծում, որ շատ բան եմ հասկանում երաժշտությունից (դրանում վերջերս եմ համոզվել), բայց ամեն դեպքում օրիգինալ եմ: Սակայն չմոռանանք, որ երաժշտական ճաշակը, կարդացած գրքերը օդից չեն գալիս, համենայն դեպս ինձ մոտ այդպես է, և կան հեղինակություններ (շատ դեպքերում դա ծնողներն են), որոնք կարող են կարծիք հայտնել նույնիսկ քո ամենաանձնական նախընտրության մասին, ինչպիսին համարում եմ երաժշտությունը, և այն կարող է շատ ազդեցիկ լինել:

----------


## Aida

Բարև ձեզ: Ինձ հետաքրքրում ա ձեր կարծիքը, թե արդյոք պետք ա ուշադրություն դարձնել հասարակության կարծիքին: Այսինքն ամեն քայլի դիմելուց առաջ մտածել, թե ինչ կասեն մյուսները: Ինչ որ շոր չհագնել՝ մտածելով, թե  բակի երեխեքը կծաղրեն: Կարճ ասած ապրել հասարակության կարծիքի հիման վրա: Կասեք արդյոք դուք ապրում եք հասարակությամբ, թե անում եք այն, ինչ ճիշտ եք համարում՝ անտեսելով մյուսների կարծիքը, որն եք համարում ճիշտ: Մենակ անկեղծ լինենք էլի:

*ՄՈԴԵՐԱՏՈՐԱԿԱՆ: Գրառումը միացվել է նոր բացված թեմայից: 
Խնդրում ենք նախքան թեմա բացելը օգտվել Ակումբի որոնողական համակարգից:*

----------


## Esmeralda

Չգիտեմ՝ դա վախ է թե ինչ.... բայց միշտ էլ կարևորել եմ շրջապատի կարծիքը...

----------


## Մելիք

Մարդու հիմնկան բնազդներից մեկը հավանության արժանանալու բնազդն է, և եթե մեկը արհամարհում է պայմանականությունները (նաև հասարակության կարծիքը), ուրեմն այդ արհամարհանքը մի պայմանականություն է, որ ընդունելի է նրա շրջապատի կամ այդ շրջապատի՝ իր համար առավել կարևոր մասի կողմից:

----------


## Shah

Երկու կարծիք, այսինքն չի կարելի միանշանակ պատասխանել` իմ համար նշանակություն չունի ուրիշի կարծիքը և ես ուրիշների կարծիքին լսում եմ:

1. _Իմ համար ուրիշների կարծիքը նշանակություն չունի_, քանի որ, էս թվին ո՞վ ա մեկը մեկին սրտացավ կարծիք հայտնում բացի հարազատ մարդկանցից, ընտանիքից և այլն... ուրիշների կարծիքը հիմնականում ձևական բնույթ ա կրում, այսինքն էն հարազատներից բացի մնացածը միայն քո ականջը շոյող կարծիք կունենան:

2. _Ես ուրիշների կարծիքը լսում եմ_, այլապես իրանց համար բացասական մարդ կլինեմ, իսկ դա ոչմեկին ձեռք չի տալիս, շրջապատում ո՞վ կուզենա շբվի մի մարդու հետ, որը առհամարած կլինի քո կարծիքը:
Եւ այսպես, եզրակացություն.` չի կարելի շրջապատի կարծիքը համարել երրորդական կամ չորրորդական, այլ պետք է *հաշվի առնել, բայց գործել ինքնուրույն*:

----------

Ապե Ջան (31.07.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Երկու կարծիք, այսինքն չի կարելի միանշանակ պատասխանել` իմ համար նշանակություն չունի ուրիշի կարծիքը և ես ուրիշների կարծիքին լսում եմ:
> 
> 1. _Իմ համար ուրիշների կարծիքը նշանակություն չունի_, քանի որ, էս թվին ո՞վ ա մեկը մեկին սրտացավ կարծիք հայտնում բացի հարազատ մարդկանցից, ընտանիքից և այլն... ուրիշների կարծիքը հիմնականում ձևական բնույթ ա կրում, այսինքն էն հարազատներից բացի մնացածը միայն քո ականջը շոյող կարծիք կունենան:
> 
> 2. _Ես ուրիշների կարծիքը լսում եմ_, այլապես իրանց համար բացասական մարդ կլինեմ, իսկ դա ոչմեկին ձեռք չի տալիս, շրջապատում ո՞վ կուզենա շբվի մի մարդու հետ, որը առհամարած կլինի քո կարծիքը:
> Եւ այսպես, եզրակացություն.` չի կարելի շրջապատի կարծիքը համարել երրորդական կամ չորրորդական, այլ պետք է *հաշվի առնել, բայց գործել ինքնուրույն*:


Միանշանակ Վարդան ջան, այո պետք է շարժվել ինքնուրույն, բայց ժամանակ առ ժամանակ պետք է նաև հաշվի նստել *սրտացավ* դիմացինի արտահայտած կարծիքի հետ, քանի որ ինչպես դու նշեցիր ո՛չ բոլորն են որ սրտացավ են, ու կարծիքը միշտ չէ որ հայտնում են քո լավի համար:

----------


## Հարդ

Մի տեսակ չեմ հավատում այն մարդկանց, կամ էլ չեմ ընդունում, չեմ հասկանում երևի, որոնք ասում են, թե թքած ունեն բոլորի կարծիքի վրա ու սկսում են ինչ որ բան էտ լոզունգի տակ անել:
Ախր ցանկացած բան, ինչ որ էտ լոզունգի տակ անում են, հենց անում են նրա համար, որ հենց էտ նույն մարդիկ դա տեսնեն ու կարծիք կազմեն իր մասին: Նշանակում է, այդպիսի արտահայտություն անողների զգալի մասի համար ուրիշների կարծիքն ամենակարևոր բանն է :Tongue: : Եվ դրա հետ մեկտեղ ինքնահաստատման հեետ խնդիրներ ունեն :Wink: : 
Իսկ եթե տենց ասում են, սակայն ոչ մի արտառոց բան մեր աչքը չեն խոթում... չգիտեմ, դեռ պետք ա մտածեմ:
     Անձամբ ինձ համար ուղղակի չի կարող հետաքրքիր չլինել ուրիշների կարծիքը, քանի որ ես այս աշխարհում մենակ չեմ, քանի որ բացի ինձ համար ապրելուց, ես ապրում եմ նաև նրանց համար: Ու հետո կարող ա ինչ որ հարցում էլ ես սխալ եմ, ինչ իմանամ... ինչ մի դնեմ կոտոշներ սարքեմ գլխիս, չէ ու չէ, դուք սխալ եք, ես ճիշտ, ինՁ էլ բան չասեք, խորհուրդ չտաք...

Հա յանմ ի՞նչ: Ո՞ր եմ հասնելու դրանով: Կատարյալ մենության: 
Պետք ա լսել անխտիր բոլորի կարծիքները, շատ ժամանակ մտածել դրանց ուղղությամբ, համեմատել քո կարծիքի հետ: *Պետք ա էլի ինքնակատարելագործման ունակություն ունենալ:*
Բայց սա բնավ չի նշանակում ուրիշների կարծիքներով ապրել: Այդ հարցում իմ ազատության համար շատերն են ինձ նախանձում :Smile: 

Ու մի հրաշալի խոսքեր՝
_Մենք թաքցնում ենք մեր մտքերը, մենք թաքնվում ենք իրարից:_

----------

einnA (15.09.2010), ՆանՍ (15.09.2010), Ուլուանա (15.09.2010)

----------


## Katka

Որովհետեւ ուրիշ են :Jpit:

----------

Yevuk (15.09.2010)

----------


## einnA

Ինչքան էլ ասեն, որ _"թքած"_ ունենք ուրիշի կարծիքի վրա - ՍՈՒՏ է հազար անգամ:Գուցե արտաքուստ ցույց չեն տալիս, բայց հաստատ էտ մի չգիտեմ ինչքան տեղ է զբաղեցնում մարդու կյանում: Դու ապրում ես հասարակության մեջ ու դու անմասն չես նույն այդ հասարակության թե լավ, թե վատ կողմերին: Եթե ուզում ես իսկապես ազատ լինել բոլոր տեսակի կարծիքներից, նվազագույնը պետք է անմարդաբնակ տեղում ապրես, չնայած այդ դեպքում էլ գուցե ինքդ քեզ հանգիստ չտաս...

----------

Հարդ (15.09.2010), ՆանՍ (15.09.2010)

----------


## Կաթիլ

Ուրիշների կարծիքից վախենում են հիմնականում էն մարդիկ, ովքեր իրենք են սիրում միշտ քիթը մտցնել հենց էդ (կամ էլ ուրիշ) ուրիշների կյանքի ու գործերի մեջ:

----------


## Դեկադա

Չեմ վախենում, բայց երբեմն հաշվի նստում եմ: Մանավանդ թշնամիներիս կարծիքները ուշադիր լսում եմ, որովհետև  նրանք ավելի շուտ են գտնում խոցելի տեղերս: Իսկ ես  նրանց մոտ կրկնակի անգամ մերկանալ չեմ ուզում: Նրանք ովքեր ինձ շատ մոտ են կանգնած իրենց կարծիքը որոշումներ կայացնելուս գործում օգնում են:

----------

Shah (15.09.2010)

----------


## Shah

Կոնկրետ իմ համար կարող եմ ասել, որ կարծիքները ոչ մի բան չեն փոխի իմ համար, բայց անտարբեր լինել չարժե:

----------

Շինարար (15.09.2010)

----------


## Կաթիլ

> Կոնկրետ իմ համար կարող եմ ասել, որ կարծիքները ոչ մի բան չեն փոխի իմ համար, բայց անտարբեր լինել չարժե:


Աֆր ջան, հարցը ոչ թե անտարբերության ու տարբերության մասին ա, ա՜յլ ՎԱԽ-ի: Ես կարողա շատ ուշադիր լսեմ ուրիշի կարծիքը, հաշվի առնեմ, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ վախեցա… վախենալ նշանակում ա չանել էն, ինչ դու ես ճիշտ համարում, այլ անել էն, ինչ ուրիշներին ա հարմար կամ դուր գալիս… եսի՞մ, ես էդպես եմ հասկանում "վախենալ ուրիշների կարծիքից"-ը  :Xeloq:

----------

Մանոն (16.09.2010), Ուլուանա (15.09.2010)

----------


## Shah

> Աֆր ջան, հարցը ոչ թե անտարբերության ու տարբերության մասին ա, ա՜յլ ՎԱԽ-ի: Ես կարողա շատ ուշադիր լսեմ ուրիշի կարծիքը, հաշվի առնեմ, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ վախեցա… *վախենալ նշանակում ա չանել էն, ինչ դու ես ճիշտ համարում, այլ անել էն, ինչ ուրիշներին ա հարմար կամ դուր գալիս…* եսի՞մ, ես էդպես եմ հասկանում "վախենալ ուրիշների կարծիքից"-ը


 Դրա համար էլ գրեցի, որ *ոչ մի բան չի փոխի իմ համար*:

----------


## Sonatina

Բայց ուրիշի կարծիքով շարժվելն էնքան հեշտա,որ մի բան էլ էն չլինի,մեղավորությունն իրենցն է  :LOL:

----------


## Կաթիլ

> Բայց ուրիշի կարծիքով շարժվելն էնքան հեշտա,որ մի բան էլ էն չլինի,մեղավորությունն իրենցն է


Հա՜ ես ճանաչում եմ էդպիսի մի մարդու… չափից դուրս շատ են նրա խնդիրները, միշտւ ու ամեն ինչից դժգոհ…  չեմ նախանձում նման մարդկանց  :Huh:

----------


## Sonatina

> Հա՜ ես ճանաչում եմ էդպիսի մի մարդու… չափից դուրս շատ են նրա խնդիրները, միշտւ ու ամեն ինչից դժգոհ…  չեմ նախանձում նման մարդկանց


Ու հենց էդ պատճառով էլ մարդը մարդա կոչվում,որ մտածելու ունակություն ունի և սեփական կարծիք կարող է կազմել և ոչ թե մշտապես լինի ուրիշների կարծիքների ստվերի տակ...

----------

Lianik (15.09.2010)

----------


## Lianik

Յուրաքանչյուրս կազմում ենք այս հասարակության մի մասնիկը, անքակտելի շղթայի մի մասը... ու ամեն մեկս պիտի մտածենք այդ շղթայի նորմալ վիճակի մասին.... սա բնավ էլ չի նշանակում ապրել միայն  ուրիշների կարծիքների հրամայական տոնի ներքո, և ոչ էլ ապրել կարծես դու ես, որ կաս.. ու այլ մարդ չկա.... քանզի ըստ իս 2 դեպքում էլ հասարակությունը կյանքդ վեր է ածում պարզապես քաոսի....հոգնում ես  ամեն կողմից <<վա~յ...էս էն է, որ...>> արտահայտություններից, եղած-չեղած բաների <<սքանչելի>> հանրագումարից....

երբևէ չէի մտածել, որ վախ է դա, ըստ իս այն անհանգստություն է.....

----------

Մանոն (16.09.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Յուրաքանչյուրս կազմում ենք այս հասարակության մի մասնիկը, անքակտելի շղթայի մի մասը... ու ամեն մեկս պիտի մտածենք այդ շղթայի նորմալ վիճակի մասին.... սա բնավ էլ չի նշանակում ապրել միայն  ուրիշների կարծիքների հրամայական տոնի ներքո, և ոչ էլ ապրել կարծես դու ես, որ կաս.. ու այլ մարդ չկա.... քանզի ըստ իս 2 դեպքում էլ հասարակությունը կյանքդ վեր է ածում պարզապես քաոսի....հոգնում ես  ամեն կողմից <<վա~յ...էս էն է, որ...>> արտահայտություններից, եղած-չեղած բաների <<սքանչելի>> հանրագումարից....
> 
> երբևէ չէի մտածել, որ վախ է դա, ըստ իս այն անհանգստություն է.....


Հասարակությունը ինչ ա՞ :Think:  Ի՞նչ շղթայի մասին ես ասում:

----------


## Lianik

> Հասարակությունը ինչ ա՞ Ի՞նչ շղթայի մասին ես ասում:


Հասարակությունը մենք ենք, բոլորս միասին...սահմանում տալ չեմ կարող  :Blush: 
իսկ շղթան, որի մասին գրել եմ... մեկս մյուսիս միացած ենք, ոչ մեկս անկախ չենք... բայց միևնույն ժամանակ կախյալ էլ չենք.... սա իմ կարծիքն է  :Smile:

----------


## Katka

Չգիտեմ նույնիսկ` ինչ գրել: :Smile: 
Իմ պատկերացմամբ սենց ա` յուրաքանչյուրս ունենք մեր ցանկություններն ու շահերը, դրանց բարբարոսական արտահայտման ձեւից խուսափելու համար` հորինել ենք «հասարակություն»: Բայց արդյունքում մեր ցանկություններն ու շահերը մնացել են նույնը, ուղղակի կարողանում ենք դրանք իրագործել՝ այս կամ այն ձեւով ներազդելով միմյանց վրա, կարծիք արտահայտելով միմյանց մասին կամ սրա -նրա վարքի մասին խոսալ, սեփական բարդույթներից ազատվելու համար կարծիքներ ձեւավորել, տարբերակներ մշակել, երբեմն ցանկանում ենք լսել դրական կարծիք, ներքին փառասիրությունը հագեցնելու, թերարժեքությունից ազատվելու համար  :Jpit: 
Քակտիր հասարակության անքակտելի շղթան ու մի անհանգստացիր ուրիշների կարծիքից, անքակտելի շղթայի մեծ մասին քո լավ կամ վատ լինելը չի հետաքրքրում:

----------


## impression

անձամբ ես չեմ վախենում, հարկ եղած դեպքում՝ հարցնում եմ ուրիշի կարծիքը. մազերս ո՞նց են, էս մայկան էս շալվարի հետ սազում ա՞ և այլն... ավելի լուրջ հարցեր՝ ինչ երաժշտություն եմ լսում, ում հետ եմ շփվում, ինչով եմ լցնում օրս, միայն իմն են, ու որևէ մեկի կարծիքը հարցնելու կարիք չունեմ, ինչը, բնականաբար, չի ժխտում ուրիշների` կարծիք ունենալու իրավունքը: Մենակ թե էդ դեպքում ինձ իրենց կարծիքն ուղղակի չի հետաքրքրում: Ոչ հարցնում եմ, ոչ էլ լսում, երբ բռնի ուժով փորձում են իրենց կարծիքը փաթաթել վզիս: Համ էլ, ինձ թվում ա մենք էստեղ խառնում ենք կարծիքը, բամբասանքն ու խորհուրդը: Ամեն դեպքում, տեսակետս արտահայտեցի:  :Smile:

----------


## CactuSoul

Իրենց մասին ուրիշների ունեցած կարծիքներից «վախեցոողները» իրենք իրենց մասին կարծիք չունեցողներն են: Այդ տիպի մարդիկ կարծիք ունեն միայն _ուրիշների_ մասին:

Քեզ կարող են հուզել ուրիշների կարծիքները, կարող են նյարդայնացնել, կարող են հպարտացնել կամ հոգեպես տրոտրել ու գետնին հավասարեցնել, բայց միայն այն դեպքում, եթե դու դա թույլ տաս, եթե ուզենաս: Ճիշտ մարդկանց դեպքում այդ «թույլ տալ»-ը տեղի է ունենում այն և միայն այն դեպքում, երբ մարդն զգում է, որ դա իրեն կարող է զարգացնել:

----------

Lianik (15.09.2010), tikopx (16.09.2010), Արևածագ (15.09.2010), Կաթիլ (15.09.2010), Մանուլ (15.09.2010), Ուլուանա (15.09.2010)

----------


## Մանոն

Կներեք, նախորդ գրառումները չեմ կարդացել, պարզապես թեմայի վերնագիրն աչքովս ընկավ, ու որոշեցի գրել: Իմ կարծիքով մարդը վախ է զգում, եթե հավանական է գտնում, որ ինչ-որ բան կարող է կորցնել, այն էլ՝ իր համար թանկ ու կարևոր բան: Ես կվախենայի  ինձ համար մեծ *հեղինակություն* ունեցող մարդու կարծիքից, եթե այն օրինակ քննադատեր իմ արած որևէ դատապարտելի արարք: Կվախենայի ոչ թե կարծիքից կամ քննադատությունից, այլ տվյալ մարդու մոտ իմ իսկ հեղինակությունը կորցնելուց:   Իսկ մնացած դեպքերում, կլսեմ, գուցե հաշվի առնեմ, գուցե անտարբեր ուսերս թոթվեմ, բայց վախենալ՝ բնավ :Smile:

----------

Lianik (16.09.2010)

----------


## erexa

Ես այս խնդիրը շատ եմ տեսնում մեր հայերի մեջ:Օրինակ եվրոպացին ինչ որ քայլ անելուց չի ասի վայ ինչ կմտածեն մեր հարևանները ինչի? որովհետև իրանց մոտ խոսակցությունները մասսայական չեն տարածվում: Իսկ հայերիս մոտ այդ խոսակցությունները ուրիշի կարծիքները կարող են մասսայական տարածվել դրա համար էլ շատերը վախենում են ուրիշների կարծիքներից:

----------

Meme (14.11.2010)

----------


## Sonatina

> Ես այս խնդիրը շատ եմ տեսնում մեր հայերի մեջ:Օրինակ եվրոպացին ինչ որ քայլ անելուց չի ասի վայ ինչ կմտածեն մեր հարևանները ինչի? որովհետև իրանց մոտ խոսակցությունները մասսայական չեն տարածվում: Իսկ հայերիս մոտ այդ խոսակցությունները ուրիշի կարծիքները կարող են մասսայական տարածվել դրա համար էլ շատերը վախենում են ուրիշների կարծիքներից:


Ես էլ եմ միշտ էդպես մտածել ու իրոք մեզ մոտ էտ շատ խտացված է,բայց մինչև դրսում չապրես ու էտ անտարբերությունից չհոգնես,չես իմանա։ Հարևանը հարևանի անուն չգիտի,հարևանը տան մեջ մեռնումա,շենքում 3-4 օր հետո են իմանում,էն էլ հոտից :Bad:

----------

Lianik (18.09.2010), Meme (14.11.2010)

----------


## Գանգրահեր

Ամենաճիշտը հանգիստ ապրելն է առանց ինչ-որ մեկի կարծիքը հարցնելու,բայց դա էլ չի նշանակում ,որ կարելի է անել ամեն ինչ:Ապրեք այնպես,ինչպես ուզում եք,սակայն մի բան հիշեք ,որ ամեն ինչ չափի մեջ է գեղեցիկ,այդ դեպքում կարիք էլ չկա ինչ-որ մեկի կարծիքը հաշվի առնել:Յուրաքանչյուր գիտակ մարդ պետք է սեփական կարծիքն ունենա և պահի իր անհատականությունը: :Smile:

----------

Aj Klik (21.03.2011), Meme (14.11.2010)

----------


## Shah

Հայերի մոտ հետաքրքրասիրությունը սրացած զգացում ա, որը ի հայտ ա եկել պարապության հետևանքով, այ դրա համար մեծամասամբ մեկը մյուսի կարծիքին ուշադրություն ա դարձնում, ասենք եթե եւրոպաներում էլ մարդիկ իջնեին բեսեդկա, հարևանից աղ ուզեին, կամ էլ առած խալադիլնիկի մեծությունը քննարկեին այ էդ ժամանակ էլ իրանք կվախենաին ուրիշների կարծիքներից: Հլը իրանց դպրոցներում նայեք, երեխեքը ոնց են կախված մեկը մյուսի կարծիքից...
Համ լավ ա, համ վատ ա... լավ ա նրա համար, որ չնչին, բայց պահում ա նամուս հասկացողությունը, ասենք Ամերիկայի փողոցով երբ քայլում են մարդիկ ու իրանց կողքին մեկը մեռնում ա համարում են [նորմալ]... ստեղ գոնե մեկը վայ-վույը կկապի... վատ ա նրա համար, որ էդ ամեն ինչը ձևի համար ա...
Ամեն ինչ հարաբերական ա, ամեն Մեկը տարբերվում ա, յուրահատուկ ա, դրանով ա պայմանավորված հետաքրքրությունը կյանքի  :Smile:  Մի վախեք ուղղակի լսեք ուրիշների կարծիքը:

----------

